# Black Hair -Wanting Bleach Blonde Highlights



## Jewls.Fabbxo (Jun 1, 2008)

i have a bit of a small problem , 
i want to get my hair done .Right now , its black & Long 
My idea hair color was to stick with the black and get either Bleach Blonde Peek-a-boos &/or Highlights (maybe) Extentions .

But Like evrey idea , you cant just print the picture of the idea from your head . Lmao.

So ive been looking evreywhere to find the ideal look , so i do have the idea for Edson:My hair Stylist , For when im Ready to get it done .

So if you guys could help me out  , or keep it in mind if you ever come across a picture on the web of something like my ideal look , it would be awesomly apreaciated , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks Jewls.


----------



## onezumi (Jun 2, 2008)

Hiya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is this something like what you are looking for:

http://specktra.net/f176/dark-hair-p...hlights-93197/


----------

